
The WebUSB Security Model - r721
https://medium.com/dev-channel/the-webusb-security-model-f48ee04de0ab
======
ddddddddq
> Only sites whitelisted by the device can even request permission to connect
> because the device is integrated into the web security model. > Shady sites
> cannot even request permission to interact with the device.

It seems like a giant flaw in this model is that once the service goes away
for any reason your device is completely useless. You don't have the 'driver'
any more and the device won't connect to a RE'd or alternate free 'driver'.

------
flukus
Why is this problem not being solved at the OS level?

